# 69 428 cylinder heads



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

Anyone know the cc of heads with 1.96" intake valves?


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

All I could find on them was an advertised CR of 10:1. I would guess they are about 75 cc's.


----------



## Muttley (Jan 22, 2021)

my 428 with 62 heads are advertised at 72cc and 10.5:1 . From what I've been reading they are usually around 75cc in reality.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Pontiac chamber volumes are known to vary somewhat. The only way to be certain is to measure them. 

Bear


----------

